# 2.5 Altima reliability



## dre (Aug 16, 2004)

I bought my wife a new 05 Altima 2.5s,5spd. three weeks ago and wondered
if anyone knew about the reliability of this car? Is the 4 cylinder engine the same as the 02-04 models and have any improvements been made in the 05?
I believe that someone had stated problems with sensors going bad that were
buried inside the engine. We love the car sofar and have experienced good reliability with Nissans in the past . Hope we didnt make a bad choice. THANKS


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It should be the same engine with maaaybe some slight changes, if any. There have been known problems with the O2 sensors, but only when an aftermarket intake is used. Nissan is really reliable, but it depends who you ask. When you come to these boards, all you're going to hear about are all the problems with the cars. From my experience, I bought my '02 and have never had a problem with it, but there are others who have had many of the common problems with these cars.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I've never had a problem with my 02 Altima, and i'm over 50k miles now.


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

I to have an 05 2.5S 5spd and so far so good. Had a slight tranny problem with second gear but they repaired it under warranty and comensated me for the 4-week wait. Other than that, things are trouble free and I have done a couple minor modifications with no issues either.

Great car, the kids like the "pillow"/armrest in the back. Now if they would only stop fighting over it.


----------

